# Gouldian Finches



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2018)

Just got 2 new Gouldian finches this morning by mail from Bev in Tucson--they are very beautiful.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 14, 2018)

They are such gorgeous little birds. So vibrantly colored. 
There's a lady in Florence (between Tucson & Phoenix) that sells them. Is that the same or is this Bev in Tucson proper?

I don't believe you post pics, so I'll attach a photo of a Gouldian (from google) so everyone can see how gorgeous they are...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2018)

That is the male to a "T". The female is a Lilac and white--light purple instead of the bright color of the male and white where the one in the pic is yellow. We'll get some pics in a week when they are settled in, but they won't be as good as the ones from the Gouldian site. I tell everyone that they make Macaws look drab, they are just much smaller. Nancy wants to breed them and our parakeets. The Budgies are named Stan and Olly and the finches are Donald and Daisy.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Cute names!
My mother had a pair of Gouldians. Hers had babies several times. Apparently they are more difficult to breed than other finches. But my Mom totally spoiled them with (if I recall) greens and fruit and eggshell.

I have a pair of diamond doves that I'm hoping will breed. They are hard to come by around here. And we just had a Bird Mart a couple weeks ago where I picked up a couple female canaries - one is yellow and one is peach-colored. Those two have been a riot to watch. So active.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Feb 16, 2018)

Wow!! Utterly gorgeous!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 16, 2018)

We looked at Diamond Doves but their lifespan would be greater than ours is currently so we opted for something we won't have to pass onto someone else. Same reason we don't have a Macaw.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 11, 2018)

Donald and Daisy are doing fine--molting, so the colors aren't as striking but still doing great.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 24, 2018)

They are now setting on 5 eggs. Should be about 12 more days.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh what fun! Congratulations!

When the forum changed hosts (or whatever) it must've lost the photo we posted to show members what Gouldians look like. So here's another photo (until we get to see yours, Larry).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2018)

Okay, 2 were viable and survived--will get pics when they come out of the nest box. We decided on the names Atticus and Scout. If you are a literature or old movie buff you'll know the significance as their last name was Finch.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 29, 2018)

! male and 1 female--Nancy has pics up on facebook and tech support will put up pics here on Friday, They are so awesome and 22 days old.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 15, 2018)

So glad these birds are hard to breed and bad parents--they are sitting on a clutch of 5 more eggs. Seems like all of our companion animals never follow the norm. We have to go looking for a much larger cage tomorrow--the larger ones on amazon and ebay have too big a space between the bars and won't contain finches.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 16, 2018)

Would love to see photos of your babies.

I've been hoping my Parsons Finch will breed. She has been sitting in her nest during the daytime lately, so we'll see. 

They aren't as striking as Gouldians but are pretty in their own way.




Not sure what size cage you're looking for, but I like the Vision Cages. 
Vision II Model M02 Bird Cage, Medium


----------



## samoth (Aug 17, 2018)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Just got 2 new Gouldian finches this morning by mail...



Umm... dumb question, but... by *mail*?

How does that work?

Edit: Oh, wow: https://pe.usps.com/text/pub52/pub52c5_008.htm

I didn't know they did that


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 25, 2018)

Four of the five hatched and are growing--we got them because they aren't supposed to be good breeders. Bought another cage that will get put together tomorrow--just don't know what to do with all the birds. Just saw a pic of Owl finches--very striking also.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2018)

We have 3 survivors and they came out yesterday and then back in last nite--bought a much bigger cage and put it together yesterday. Will set it up and move them on Saturday. 7 birds total now and am going to remove anything that is remotely nest like.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Would love to see photos!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2018)

Nancy has a face book page with all--dogs, birds, and bunnies. Same name as account here and same locale. I,m so happy that they are "hard to breed" if you believe what is written. Gonna look for a pair of Owl Finches--they are really great looking.


----------



## Bella's mom (Sep 15, 2018)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Nancy has a face book page with all--dogs, birds, and bunnies. Same name as account here and same locale. I,m so happy that they are "hard to breed" if you believe what is written. Gonna look for a pair of Owl Finches--they are really great looking.



Nancy I added you on Facebook . It’s Isabella Ferritto. Anyone here feel free to add me. Can’t wait to see your awesome pics my friend! My dad used to breed canaries and finches!! Love birds!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2018)

The other 3 are out now. The 1st two are both male, and I didn't take the nest out in time--so far, 2 more eggs. We are going to move the 5 siblings to the new cage next week and when the "new" brood comes out, I'm removing the nest and burning it. So glad they aren't easy to breed!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

Ha ha! Well you must be taking very good care of them if they are breeding like that!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 22, 2018)

A friend once told me when he and if he gets re-incarnated, he wants to be one of my rabbits. Our main operating principle is "the Golden Rule"--do unto others as you would have them do unto you, and we believe it should apply to all living things--just a shame ribeyes taste so darn good!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2018)

So, the new clutch is 6 eggs so far--the most yet. Gonna move the other 5 to the new, larger cage tomorrow. When the new brood comes out, I'm going to remove the nest immediately and burn it! I only wanted 2 birds and in the past we have only had male Zebra Finches as we know what a male and female are capable of based on past experience. So glad the books all say that gouldian's are hard to get to breed! They sure are cute though. Might try to get a pair of Owl Finches once all the Gouldians are relocated.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 5, 2018)

They are sitting on a clutch of six right now--should be about 12 more days. Going to transfer all the children to a new cage today--much bigger. When the newest batch come out, we are either going to throw the nest out or put fake eggs in it till we get them all transferred to the big cage. Never planned on having a flock!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 7, 2018)

Need to change the name of the breed--based on our two they should be called "Humping Finches". In about ten more days we'll have a flock of at least 10 or more!


----------



## Susannah (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi Nancy, would love to see photos of your little flock...we have had a young female Gouldian, 'Bonny', (after the pirate), for a couple of months now - she is a Sweatheart...she has only one leg - she caught it her cage and the breeder didn't want her, due to her disability...we have her in a small cage, as her flying ability isn't great, but she is next to our Zebra finches and doesn't seem to be bothered too much about her situation...she is beginning to get her adult plumage.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 24, 2018)

Nancy has pics on her facebook page--we've added peeps from here.


----------

